# random hardware acceleration question



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

So in my Bionic right now I'm running dhackers cm9 port. This afternoon I go and download Dead Space since its on sale and it ran flawlessly!

Just curious on why games like Words with Friends craps out, but yet graphic intensive games like Dead Space run well. Maybe there's a clue in there about hardware acceleration.


----------



## BubbleSort (Feb 14, 2012)

Most likely Dead Space can run without HW Acceleration. WwF crashes because flash videos use HW Acceleration on android.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

Ahhh good point!! I totally forgot that some of the ads between turns were flash videos. Well then wow, our phone is pretty powerful because Dead Space runs without a hitch. It'll be a beast once hw acceleration is good despite the game not needing it apparently.


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

On my Bionic, the android market (i.e. google play) says my device is incompatible with Dead Space on sale for $0.49.

Verizon Motorola DROID BIONIC
This item cannot be installed in your device's country.

What's up with that?

Edit: Got the above error from my pc browser at the android market url. When I went to the market on my phone with the market app, I purchased, downloaded, and installed the game with no problem. Looked at My Devices in my google account from the pc and there is no carrier listed for my Bionic and I can't edit it.


----------

